
How We Wound Up Playing “The Oregon Trail” in Computer Class - nlawalker
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/innovation/how-you-wound-playing-em-oregon-trailem-computer-class-180959851/?no-ist
======
jcbeard
good memories...the family that gets dysentery together stays together, or
dies (at least on oregon trail)

------
cloudjacker
squad goals

